# Princeville Weather



## GregT (Nov 13, 2011)

All,

As TUGgers will recall, I've been studying WPORV and hoping to visit one year in October.  I did receive confirmation today to go to WPORV Oct 5-12, 2012 (using WM for the trade -- I love WM).

I've been reading what I can on the rainfall in Princeville, because I know it's the rainy side of the island, and October starts the rainy season.

I found this chart, which I think is very interesting for rainfall (no temperature data -- but it averages 79 degrees in October per a separate site), and am posting it for some future thread surfer.   This is the best data I could find on the daily precipitation for Princeville (two stations -- Kilauea 1134 and Princeville Ranch 1117).

http://www.climate-charts.com/USA-Stations/HI/HI514561.php

http://www.wrcc.dri.edu/cgi-bin/cliF302000.pl?hi8165


I would welcome thoughts and comments -- but am feeling good about the trip in the first half of October.

Best,

Greg


----------



## scrapngen (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually, October is a great time to be on Kauai. November is probably the rainiest month - especially for the North Shore. October will be beautiful, and if it is too rainy, just head south  The water will still be quite warm. (water temps are warmest in August) 

There will be far fewer people there then some other times of the year, as kids are in school, and it's not mid-winter with people avoiding bad winter weather. 

I would love to go at that time. I think you'll be very happy   


(a month and 8 days til I make it back to Kauai!!  )


----------



## GregT (Nov 15, 2011)

All,

I found another site that has data for all months (with data on a daily basis) going back a number of years -- very interesting to look back to see the actual daily results (you can query for a specific month, going back to 2005).

I looked at all of the October's going back to 2005 (they didn't have 2010) and was very encouraged by the modest rainfull in the first two weeks of October.

Scrapngen, thank you for your comments -- I'm really excited for this trip!!

Best,

Greg

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/hnl/hydro/pages/rra_graphs.php?station=PRIH1


----------



## yeereid (Nov 15, 2011)

GregT-

In the past, I have usually traveled to Hawaii (Kauai, Maui, Oahu, Big Island) in Mar/April or June.  Just returned from BI in Oct and Oct is now going to be our official go to month for Hawaii!  The weather was perfect, it was not infested with kids due to Spring Break or Summer vacation, and the water temperature was like bath water.  Just exchanged to go back to Shearwater in Princeville for late Oct 2012!Only own EOY at Shearwater but have been trading to go EY lately!  You'll love Princeville!


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 15, 2011)

*You never know!!*

Over the years we have stayed 6 or 7 times in Princeville. One time (the best) it rained for about a half hour every mid afternoon and the air was freshened.Before and after it was partly cloudy.We had anothe rtime it looked like it was really going to rain every day and we went South to golf but actually could have stayed with no problem. When we lived in Hawaii we can remamber when it rained for an entire week or so most of the time.Even when it is rainy it is warm and we have golfed where we got sprinkled on 7 or 8 times during a round. Just Go!!!


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2011)

You'll love it in October. There's no bad time to be in Princeville. If i rains drive 
to another part of the island. Your going to love it.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 15, 2011)

slip said:


> . If i rains drive
> to another part of the island. Your going to love it.


Or wait a half an hour


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Greg, you will really enjoy this resort.  Congratulations on the exchange.  We haven't stayed there, but we visited it a couple of times and toured a room while we stayed at our old resort in Princeville.  The main pool is outstanding and the two smaller pools that are closer to the ocean were very nice as well.  The grounds were well kept and very open.

We have stayed in Princeville in October before and got some rain, but nothing that stopped us from enjoying the island.

Have a great time.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 16, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but which resort does WPORV refer to?  We're planning on being in Princeville at the end of November 2012, and we're tossing around several lodgings to request. Thanks for any advice/observations you can provide (sorry to hear that November is the wettest, but it seems like even when it's crappy, it's great). 

              -----Zach


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2011)

Picker57 said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but which resort does WPORV refer to?  We're planning on being in Princeville at the end of November 2012, and we're tossing around several lodgings to request. Thanks for any advice/observations you can provide (sorry to hear that November is the wettest, but it seems like even when it's crappy, it's great).
> 
> -----Zach



Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas -


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!  To misquote Rainman, "tolerable....definitely tolerable".  Thanks for sending.  
Along this line (and there's probably information elsewhere), does anyone have thoughts or observations about the Hanalei Bay Resort? 

           Thanks again,
                                      Zach


----------



## PamMo (Nov 16, 2011)

Greg, we were at WPORV the last week of October last year, and LOVED it! Yeah, it rained, but it never put a damper on our good times there. One day, we had golf lessons at the Prince golf course, and the skies opened up! Everyone ran for cover and we ended up having the best time - and an ultra-long lesson! The golf pro was a hoot, and the rain really made the lesson unforgettable. We yo-yo'd back and forth from cover to the driving range between squalls. I would not hesitate to go back to Princeville at ANY time of the year! (I actually was in Kauai last month, and it was too sunny! I think Hanalei Bay is absolutely breathtaking with misty, cloudy skies!)


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 18, 2011)

We were there last October and it was rainy, but lovely. I loved the resort and wandered around in the rain a lot.
Liz


----------



## ragdoll (Nov 19, 2011)

Picker57 said:


> Wow!  To misquote Rainman, "tolerable....definitely tolerable".  Thanks for sending.
> Along this line (and there's probably information elsewhere), does anyone have thoughts or observations about the Hanalei Bay Resort?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Zach




We used to stay at the Hanalei Bay Resort and loved it, until they built the Westin. HBR is still lovely and has wonderful views, but their restaurant and bar has been closed for some time. We heard they were planning to reopen but so far, nothing has happened. This makes HBR less desirable, in my opinion.


----------



## hgjames (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to live in Princeville. From a vacationing stand point I think September is the best time of year, and that could include the first half of October. The ocean is at its peak temperature in October. 

Typically around mid October the first winter swell rolls in. Great times for surfers, but snorkeling/swimming options start to decrease. Napali coast boat rides also end in October.


----------



## Picker57 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ahh....that definitely helps the planning; thanks.  BTW, great-looking website. 

        ------Zach


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 21, 2011)

> We have stayed in Princeville in October before and got some rain, but nothing that stopped us from enjoying the island.
> 
> Have a great time.



I dont think rain stops anyone from having a good time in Hawaii.  October is my favorite travel month.


----------

